# Heritage RedFish 14 Kayak



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I may have the chance to get a Heritage RedFish 14 Kayak "not the angler model" for right at $400. The boat is in very good shape and has not seen water for a couple years so the guy wants to be rid of it. The boat has an Anchor Buddy and one ram mount in front center and comes with a paddle. what do yall think? i have never paddled a kayak before, am 54yo and 240lb.
Is this a good boat for me and if I don't like yak fishing will I be able to get my money back out of it?

Thanks guys


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heck buy it and if you don't like it sell it for 500, that is a good deal. I've never been in one but know people that have them and haven't heard any complaints.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very good deal, i had a redfish before i bought a hobie. stable and comfortable all around good kayak.


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

I would grab it thats a good deal.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Well guys I pulled the trigger, picture in my profile. 
Yall have created a kayakquestionaholic, you know not what you have done I fear.

Thanks guys


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations nice ride! Saw it on your profile.
I have a Little Red (10ft) for the creeks 

Don't know if you are planning on taking it out now and don't know how much paddling time you have but t he water temps are still pretty low to where one needs to wear dry gear and have experience and it is also recommended to paddle with another person at all times and especially at this cold water times.
Most commonly dry gear worn around here is chest waders with belt and dry top and layers of clothes under that such as polyester and fleece that don't absorb water and are quick drying.
Also one should practice self rescue until you have confidence that you can upright your yak if you turtle and get back in it in minimal amount of time in cold water.
When I started kayaking someone told me it's not a mater of if you turtle but when! 
I see that you live in the Chester. I was over that way at Lowes today and had my little Refish in the back of the truck and was planning on heading over to Pocahontas Park and fish a couple of hours but didn't make it. 
Welcome to fishyaking you'll never go back! Paddle smart and safe you grandson will appreciate it!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nice looking boat. congrats...


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks bbcroaker
I have canoed for over 40 years but never even sat in a kayak 
before, I have much to learn. I won't take things to fast, probably 
gunna put the yak in my parents pond first to get a feel for it. I agree fully
with you in practicing self rescue, I have spent hours practiceing self rescue 
on swift creek res. I went as far as takeing my two kids to the S.C.R . and 
makeing them get out of the canoe in water they though was much deeper 
than it acually was and not letting them do upper james trips with me untill 
they could get back in the boat without my help. I was'nt a totle butt head, 
I did'nt make them empty a swampted boat for a couple years  I do love fishing 
Pocahontas, havent done it for a few years though. I wanna catch some Snakeheads.
Maybe once I have spent a few days getting to know the new ride and the water warms a 
bit we can hook up and paddle some, I do love the upper james.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Mike
I havent done much Sound fishing yet, I just hope NPS dos'nt find out 
I plan on trying it near Buxton.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Loki said:


> Thanks Mike
> I havent done much Sound fishing yet, I just hope NPS dos'nt find out
> I plan on trying it near Buxton.


been thinking that very thing. gonna have me one before too long


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Dude, we gunna look funny sittin in Kayaks in the field behind the school casting


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

If you come down to Buxton be sure to try the sound side. Very productive.

Get in touch with JAM (out of Hatteras) and he can show you the ropes.


----------

